#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Чаванпраш

## Аньезка

Вопрос к тем, кто принимал Чаванпраш: оказал ли Чаванпраш какое-то, видимое вам, влияние на здоровье?

----------


## Аурум

Аньезка, я как-то принимал сие средство как общеукрепляющее после перенесенного заболевания. Скажу только, что лучше бы не принимал, анализы *значительно ухудшились*. Как только перестал принимать Чаванпраш, анализы стали лучше. Принимал его по всем правилам, лекарств других уже не пил. Вот так-то вот...

----------

Аньезка (22.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Вопрос к тем, кто принимал Чаванпраш: оказал ли Чаванпраш какое-то, видимое вам, влияние на здоровье?


Да. Укрепляет иммунитет. Период вирусно-простудной болезни сокращает до 2-3 дней. Сбалансированно содержит все основные вкусы кроме горького. Много витамина С.
Однако я болею хроническими недугами и каждое незначительное улучшение продлевает жизнь, здоровому же человеку возможно его эффект будет не столь заметен.

----------

Аньезка (22.12.2012)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Я скушала целую банку  :Smilie: . Эффект был положительный, почувствовала на где-то на третий день. Стало больше энергии, иммунитет действительно укрепляет: пока ела - вместо обычных простуд и гриппов максимум, насморк. С моей точки зрения вещь очень хорошая, рекомендую.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос к тем, кто принимал Чаванпраш: оказал ли Чаванпраш какое-то, видимое вам, влияние на здоровье?


Укрепляет иммунитет, придаёт сил. Перестал пить потому что появилась аллергия на какой-то из компонентов, скорее всего мёд.

----------

Дхармананда (23.12.2012)

----------


## Вольдемар

Чаванпраш сильное и эффективное средство. Основной компонент чаванпраша - это миробалан, тот самый который в руке держит Будда Медицины.
Но, откуда мы знаем что на самом деле содержится в банке с чаванпрашем? )))
Из своего опыта применения скажу так:
1. Дабур красный - в черном списке.
2. достойный по качеству из продаваемых в России (из того что я применял в последние пару-тройку лет) - чаванпраш аштаварг
3. в чаванпраше обязательно должен присутствовать мёд (!) это очень важный компонент традиционного рецепта. Поэтому всякие "евро" и "диет" в черном списке.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Аштаварг действительно очень хорош и вкусен, но консистенция настолько густая, что можно ложку погнуть. Еще пробовал чаванпраш "Нагарджуна". У него сильный мятный привкус, на любителя. 
Сложно с полной уверенностью судить об эффекте, поскольку имеют место множество взаимовлияющих факторов, но думаю что положительное действие все же есть.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2012)

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, я принимал Чаванпраш дабуровский. Принимал около 2-х месяцев. По ощущениям - эффектов никаких. Про результаты писал выше.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Ел. ИМХО, плацебо. Укреплять иммунитет можно и нужно обычными витаминами и умеренными физическими нагрузками. Конечно это не так духовно и восточно, зато эффективно  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (24.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Сбалансированно содержит все основные вкусы кроме горького.


Кроме соленого.  :Wink:

----------

Joy (23.12.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

ел как-то. до тех пор, пока в ушах не стало звенеть. ощущение мало приятное.

----------


## Аньезка

> ел как-то. до тех пор, пока в ушах не стало звенеть. ощущение мало приятное.


Интересный эффект  :Confused:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ел любопытства ради, прикольненькое такое вареньице .  :Wink: 
Но мультивитаминные комплексы явно эффективней)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.12.2012), Иван Денисов (26.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Ел. ИМХО, плацебо. Укреплять иммунитет можно и нужно обычными витаминами и умеренными физическими нагрузками. Конечно это не так духовно и восточно, зато эффективно


витамины не дают такого эффекта, а физические нагрузки не всем доступны.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> витамины не дают такого эффекта, а физические нагрузки не всем доступны.


А какой должен быть эффект от Чаванпраша)? Баланс 5 элементов)?



> физические нагрузки не всем доступны


Всем. Не обязательно записываться в тренажерный зал, можно просто хотя бы иногда пробежки делать, ну или дома гантельки тягать. А еще лучше - делать больше простираний  :Smilie:

----------

Дхармананда (24.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Еще турник очень хорош для спины. Если простирания совсем лень делать)

----------

Aion (24.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (24.12.2012), Zom (24.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (24.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

Было дело, жена хотела попробовать, что это такое. Эффект - как от варенья (ну и как от любых углеводов). Так что самонастрой, умеренные физ нагрузки, витаминные комплексы - куда более эффективны.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Друзья! Ощущение бодрости, имунная система, баланс витаминов-миниралов, хорошее настроение и т.д. - всё это следствие хорошей работы кишечника ( толстого )...
Так что маш, алоэ, куча овощей, полный рис и т. д. !!!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.12.2012), Буль (24.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Слава, где вы пропадали? Давно вас не было видно.

----------

Буль (24.12.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Да... Ну если около темы, то поднимал свой ресторан-столовую здоровой еды. Много работы...

----------

Буль (24.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Успешно?

----------


## Буль

> Друзья! Ощущение бодрости, имунная система, баланс витаминов-миниралов, хорошее настроение и т.д. - всё это следствие хорошей работы кишечника ( толстого )...
> Так что маш, алоэ, куча овощей, полный рис и т. д. !!!


А что такое полный рис?

----------


## Буль

> Да... Ну если около темы, то поднимал свой ресторан-столовую здоровой еды. Много работы...


С удовольствием бы взял уроки по здоровой еде! Что бы Вы могли посоветовать?

----------


## Слава Эркин

> А что такое полный рис?


Простите, по-русски правильно сказать *цельный* рис.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Успешно?


Прежде всего успех в том, что люди, работающие в округе, получили возможность поесть здоровый, вкусный и совсем не дорогой обед! А это, как выяснилось, редкость. Более того: для многих людей это единственная горячая, полная трапеза. И когда десятки людей после обеда, проходя мимо меня кладут руку на сердце, слегка кланяются, и, улыбаясь, говорят: < Слава, спасибо. Было хорошо, как всегда.> - , для меня это большой успех!!!
Но вообще не по теме совсем получается... Простите.

----------

Кузьмич (26.12.2012), Топпер- (25.12.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> С удовольствием бы взял уроки по здоровой еде! Что бы Вы могли посоветовать?


Ой... Врядли можно сказать что-то новое. Столько информации! Мне кажется это пересмотр кулинарных привычек и ментально-пищевых связей. ( какова цель еды? что я хочу чувствовать когда ем? ( внутри и вокруг себя ) что я могу себе позволить кушать? действительно ли я голоден(на) сейчас? подходящая ли ситуация длха еды? и т.д. ) ( но без фанатизма, конечно...)

----------


## Буль

> Простите, по-русски правильно сказать *цельный* рис.


Благодарю, но мне это мало что прояснило. Что такое цельный рис?

----------


## Буль

> ( какова цель еды? что я хочу чувствовать когда ем? ( внутри и вокруг себя ) что я могу себе позволить кушать? действительно ли я голоден(на) сейчас? подходящая ли ситуация длха еды? и т.д. ) ( но без фанатизма, конечно...)


Вот и я про это: как Вы узнаёте, что, в этой связи, нужно клиенту? Вы же, действительно, не пристаёте к клиенту с подобными расспросами во время заказа?

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Благодарю, но мне это мало что прояснило. Что такое цельный рис?


Ну... Как у вас его называют, неочищенный?

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вот и я про это: как Вы узнаёте, что, в этой связи, нужно клиенту? Вы же, действительно, не пристаёте к клиенту с подобными расспросами во время заказа?


Те кто приходят ко мне уже ответили на все эти вопросы и рады возможности которую я им предоставил.
Всё создано мною уже : атмосфера, меню, чистота, качество( во всех отношениях ), простота. Это интилегентные люди, инжинера, хорошо зарабатювающие.

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, Вы что придираетесь к человеку?
Вечер троллоло?)
По-моему, с самого начала было ясно, что Слава имеет в виду неочищенный рис/ whole rice (дословно "цельный").

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://xenia-mikhailov.com/celnozern...nevyi_ris.html
Вот про цельный рис.

----------


## Буль

> Ну... Как у вас его называют, неочищенный?


Бурый? Коричневый?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Вы что придираетесь к человеку?
> Вечер троллоло?)
> По-моему, с самого начала было ясно, что Слава имеет в виду неочищенный рис/ whole rice (дословно "цельный").


С чего Вы вдруг взяли? Я просто хочу узнать детали. Довольно обидно от Вас такое читать  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Всё создано мною уже : атмосфера, меню,


Меня интересует меню, может быть, поделитесь? Возможно, в отдельной теме?




> Это интилегентные люди, инжинера, хорошо зарабатювающие.


Интеллигентные инженеры, хорошо зарабатывающие  :Wink:

----------


## Joy

> А какой должен быть эффект от Чаванпраша)? Баланс 5 элементов)?


свои субъективные ощущения от чаванпраша Нагарджуна я описала выше, оговорившись, что всё относительно состояния здоровья человека: для румяного крепыша - это баловство одно, а больному может помочь, в особенности, если нарушения общего и глубинного характера, подобные серьёзной разбалансировке доши.




> Всем. Не обязательно записываться в тренажерный зал, можно просто хотя бы иногда пробежки делать, ну или дома гантельки тягать. А еще лучше - делать больше простираний


ок, когда будут силы встать с постели, не забуду побегать и потягать гантельки..

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> С чего Вы вдруг взяли? Я просто хочу узнать детали. Довольно обидно от Вас такое читать


Прости, Бао, не хотела обидеть. Я тебя очень люблю.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (25.12.2012)

----------

